# Speed brewing



## AndyL (Jul 19, 2011)

Just curious... Find myself behind the 8ball on the SP production... Just about to bottle a batch - and it's already gone (damn friends, they talk my wife into giving it away). 

Meanwhile we've got a camping trip coming up in two weeks...

I know with the heat tape on - I can get through fermentation in under a week; but it's the degassing/clarifying... Kielsol/chitosan comes to mind with mechanical filtering...

Any thoughts?

Andy


----------



## Julie (Jul 20, 2011)

two weeks? that is rushing it, I would have my doubts. why don't you just take the one you are getting ready to bottle to camp and tell your friends they can have the other batch when it is completed?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with Julie. Give your friends the batch you're starting to make now. Don't rush it. They'll be more then happy to wait a few more weeks. Are you making one or six gallon batches. Sounds like you need to make bigger batches.


----------



## AndyL (Jul 20, 2011)

Just the standard 5g batches... I'm ok with giving this batch away - I'm not a fan of the wife's ribena addition to this batch... Must be a european thing... 

Yup, definitely pushing it, but we're in the heat of the summer, primary/secondary runs are quick; it's just the aging / clarifying that gets cut short... We're not talking about a fine red that needs a few years of bulk ageing


----------



## Griff (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw heck, if it goes that quick no use clarifying anyway. Just let em drink it like it is. That's what I do. lol. It tastes just as good, just not as pretty. If your friends didn't like it that way, they'd not drink it so fast. SP is meant to be enjoyed. Have a great camping trip!


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 21, 2011)

Just got back from my first camping trip with SP. It was perfect, brought 2-1.5's for 3 nights, next I'll bring more! It was a great blend with camp food. Time to make another 10 gal. Roy


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't rush it. Rushed wines will pick up off flavors from stressed yeast. Just make larger batches in the future.


----------



## davewaz (Jul 21, 2011)

Everything these folks are telling is true, but my last batch of pee cleared in only 4 days, of course I didn't drink it at that point, but it looked fine and was fully fermented.... I wouldn't use it or bring it, but if your looking for something to get you drunk and taste is less of a factor you can probably get the pee ready in a few days.


----------

